# bio tech



## pcity1980 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has used Bio tech Pharmaclinico.. this stuff is great. on the label it says....different look same quality.. I'm wondering if this is the old QV.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Mar 6, 2011)

heard nothing but good stuff about biotech


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm running some now and it's excellent so far


----------



## Crank (Mar 6, 2011)

biotech oils are g2g... not the orals


----------



## Woodrow1 (Mar 6, 2011)

i've also seen a log about biotech's anadrol, they said its bas ass stuff also.....

What orals were you taking?


----------



## Crank (Mar 7, 2011)

got a bottle of the their anadrol..... toook 100mg a day for 3 weeks and gained 5 pounds. on top of shooting test e and tren ace. 

not a beginner either. 

shoulda gained WAY more. most likely the five pounds were from the test and tren


----------



## reichertc2011 (May 2, 2011)

can someone PM me got a question bout the biotech


----------



## Metalman1 (Sep 27, 2011)

My bro has some bio-tech and it looked good, but the lot # and date on the bottle did not match the same on the box. Any one have any clue why??? He did not use any yet so he does not know if it is g2g or not


----------



## longworthb (Sep 27, 2011)

biotech test blend is g2g also


----------



## longworthb (Sep 27, 2011)

Metalman1 said:


> My bro has some bio-tech and it looked good, but the lot # and date on the bottle did not match the same on the box. Any one have any clue why??? He did not use any yet so he does not know if it is g2g or not



only way to tell then is to run it or get it tested. if his libidos up and his nuts shrink and he gets oily skin its g2g lol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 27, 2011)

Crank said:


> got a bottle of the their anadrol..... toook 100mg a day for 3 weeks and gained 5 pounds. on top of shooting test e and tren ace.
> 
> not a beginner either.
> 
> shoulda gained WAY more. most likely the five pounds were from the test and tren


 
You only gained 5lbs from that cycle?


----------



## Metalman1 (Sep 27, 2011)

It's actually test cyp 250. It also has a cloudy look to it. Is that normal???


----------



## macaronitony (May 7, 2012)

cloudy cyp? woulsnt know


----------



## Digitalash (May 7, 2012)

is is it the glass making it look cloudy possibly? Cyp should definitely not be cloudy, some kind of suspension maybe? If that were the case though it would be milky opaque white (shake it up first in case it's settled to the bottom), and a very bad mislabeling....


----------



## overburdened (May 7, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> is is it the glass making it look cloudy possibly? Cyp should definitely not be cloudy, some kind of suspension maybe? If that were the case though it would be milky opaque white (shake it up first in case it's settled to the bottom), and a very bad mislabeling....


if the cyp is just beginning to crash it could look... what some would refer to as 'cloudy'... if you throw it in the fridge, it will finish crashing and should make small crystals... then you can heat it and its g2g...


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

Hmm.. I have never heard anything but bad stuff about Bio tech but I have never used any of their shit so you know how that goes.


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 7, 2012)

pcity1980 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used Bio tech Pharmaclinico.. this stuff is great. on the label it says....different look same quality.. I'm wondering if this is the old QV.



Does anybody know if this maybe true or not?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

Onedeep0811 said:


> Does anybody know if this maybe true or not?


Sure..... it "may be".


----------



## juiceball44 (May 7, 2012)

QV was taken over by IP and IP also now makes this bio tech.


----------

